# St. John's Wort?



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

An easy way to tell if it is St. Johns Wort is to pick a leaf, hold it up to the light and you should see what looks like pin holes in the leaves. Bees do work it well but I have never seen enough of it in one area to produce a honey crop. Also in some places it's considered a noxious weed.


----------



## Kirk Osborne (Oct 7, 2012)

I observed a few of these bushes in my area with bees covering them. Yes, this is St. Johns Wort. I'm not sure what kind of honey it'll make, but I intend on findin out. I have ordered several of these bushes.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 18, 2013)

red said:


> An easy way to tell if it is St. Johns Wort is to pick a leaf, hold it up to the light and you should see what looks like pin holes in the leaves. Bees do work it well but I have never seen enough of it in one area to produce a honey crop. Also in some places it's considered a noxious weed.


Should have found a leaf on the ground then haha. Thanks for the tip! And by noxious does it mean it's only poisonous to digest, or more?



Kirk Osborne said:


> I observed a few of these bushes in my area with bees covering them. Yes, this is St. Johns Wort. I'm not sure what kind of honey it'll make, but I intend on findin out. I have ordered several of these bushes.


Nice! Do you know if they gather nectar from it, or only pollen? And update us, or at least me, on whatever you find out please! Haha


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

That is indeed St. Johns Wart. Looks to be Sunburst.

http://www.missouribotanicalgarden....ils/kc/a654/hypericum-frondosum-sunburst.aspx

We HAD two bushes that I ended up having to take out.. It was ALWAYS packed full of bees. I've got three pots I ordered from online to take their place. Great plant, indeed.

It's a good late summer pollen source. No nectar.

Here's where I got mine. Fairly decent price. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002ZFH45M/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Common St. Johns Wart is a noxious weed, in that it's noxious.. It spreads and is obnoxious.. Cultivars such as above however are more shrub like. 

It's also an anti depressant. But if you make a tincture with it and it kills you, don't blame me. I don't know how best to steap it.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 18, 2013)

DarkWolf said:


> That is indeed St. Johns Wart. Looks to be Sunburst.
> 
> http://www.missouribotanicalgarden....ils/kc/a654/hypericum-frondosum-sunburst.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Why did you have to take them out first if I may ask? 

Okay thanks a bunch!


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

They were beaten down pretty bad from neglect and had large sections dying off. Removed them for a bank of Rose of Sharon, Mallow and a wild Rose in the center. Wanted to keep them though...

June 2008


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 18, 2013)

DarkWolf said:


> They were beaten down pretty bad from neglect and had large sections dying off. Removed them for a bank of Rose of Sharon, Mallow and a wild Rose in the center. Wanted to keep them though...


Ah, that's a shame. Sorry for asking about it.
Do you know if it would be able to withstand a Midwest winter?


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

That cultivar is zone 5 to 8. Though some put it to zone 4.. I'd lean to 5 however.. 

http://planthardiness.ars.usda.gov/PHZMWeb/

You SHOULD be fine. Especially if you're not near the lake and get the lake effect icing and winds.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 18, 2013)

DarkWolf said:


> That cultivar is zone 5 to 8. Though some put it to zone 4.. I'd lean to 5 however..
> 
> http://planthardiness.ars.usda.gov/PHZMWeb/
> 
> You SHOULD be fine. Especially if you're not near the lake and get the lake effect icing and winds.


Oh okay thanks!
I'm not thankfully haha.


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

I see now the type we have here is a different verity. It's on our list as a noxious weed because it is invasive. I don't no if it is poisonous or not.


----------

